# What Earmite choices or Treatments do you use?



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*What Earmite choices or Treatments do you use?*

Most are age restricted as well starting at 12 weeks?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: What Earmite choices or Treatments do you use?*

I use low concentration tea tree oil wipes on Sammy's ears. 

Diluted the tea tree oil solution myself... Full strength will burn and cause discomfort. . don't like bothering the vet with minor problems.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What Earmite choices or Treatments do you use?*

Great choice not full strength


----------

